# TTS Exhuast Tips Corrosion?



## Jasonw10 (Jan 29, 2017)

Anyone having this problem seems to be worst on the inner tips? Only been using AutoSol metal and chrome polish to clean them. Only been 1year 1 month/ 13000miles since I've had it from new. Audi refuses to change them because I never used "their chrome cleaner"?? (If that even exist?) :x


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

Mine were worse than this after a couple of hundred miles. Crappy quality.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Using Autoglym on mine - 9,000miles in & there is the tiniest hint of something bit like this, but only one speck so far.

Can't decide whether I should use more or less often, but basically can't stand the soot build up for more than a week.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I read someone else say that putting some Vaseline on helps protect the tips


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Errrrrr, wrong forum TerryCTR ;-)

sorry


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Jonny_C said:


> Errrrrr, wrong forum TerryCTR ;-)
> 
> sorry


As I typed I knew I was leaving myself open for that one :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jonny_C said:


> Errrrrr, wrong forum TerryCTR ;-)
> sorry


Yeah, I think that's for cracked nipples :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

@ OP - actually I've always accepted that sort of thing as being normal on chromed exhaust tips. Yes I clean mine with Autosol or Peek but unless you can apply some sort of heat resistant protection I guess its always going to happen.
Duralglit, possibly used with a bit of wire wool will probably remove most of that but don't use wire wool regularly as it is abrasive and removes a bit of chrome each time.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have a 17 year old Mk1 TT with original tips and no corrosion - ever :roll:


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

@OP : That's extremely cheap and nasty of Audi... they pitch themselves towards the higher end of the VAG brands and price their products accordingly. I naively assumed that the exhaust tips would be polished stainless steel.. that doesn't look much like the trademark of a premium brand to me.

If you're active on social media, try hitting them hard with a lot of negative publicity... I reckon their PR dept will be dead keen to get your exhaust problem rectified and quite things down. Good luck!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

jhoneyman said:


> I have a 17 year old Mk1 TT with original tips and no corrosion - ever :roll:


Hi, 16 year old MK1, chrome exhaust tips with no corrosion. (cosseted life though)
Vauxhall Nurburg with stainless steel exhaust tips. 
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Clean mine with Autosol ocassionally then coat with Autoglym. It's worked on my Mk2 then 2 TTSs for the past 7 years.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

I've accepted that mine are now matt black in colour :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The trick is not necessarily what you use to clean the chrome exhaust trims, rather it's the regularity with which you carry out the task of cleaning them.


----------



## Demessiah is back (Dec 16, 2016)

I have the sports exhaust on mine and am 100% obsessive about cleaning them as I am with all exhausts.
Went to clean them after 1 week of use and saw this corrosion but that's not the worst part.
There was a bit of carbon build up that I removed and when I buffed them up I saw that not only had the carbon gone but so had the black coating of the actual exhaust tip :roll: 
Shocking quality and I would be making a big fuss if I wasnt getting rid of the car.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

brittan said:


> The trick is not necessarily what you use to clean the chrome exhaust trims, rather it's the regularity with which you carry out the task of cleaning them.


+1


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Jasonw10 said:


> Anyone having this problem seems to be worst on the inner tips? Only been using AutoSol metal and chrome polish to clean them. Only been 1year 1 month/ 13000miles since I've had it from new. Audi refuses to change them because I never used "their chrome cleaner"?? (If that even exist?) :x


Done 17k in 10 months, cleaned once every week and given a wax coat. Mine look as good as the day I took delivery. Waxing helps stop the carbon settling on the metal and most times, autosol is not even needed.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> cleaned once every week and given a wax coat. Mine look as good as the day I took delivery. Waxing helps stop the carbon settling on the metal and most times, autosol is not even needed.


I'm gonna take your advice. Not a TTS but my exhaust tips were badly blacked so I had to get some autosol & my Dremel with a polishing tip on it today.


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

For harmless cleaning use white spirit (turps), results are excellent. they will shine like a silver dollar and just need a light wipe once a week.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

I've just cleaned mine with a product called peak and they have come up like brand new,I have also now put a coat of G3 wax on them so hopefully that will protect them and make them easier to clean in future


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Always been the same on Audis since 2006 and the MK2 launch.
Leave the dirty - free backpack look after 12months.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Always been the same on Audis since 2006 and the MK2 launch.
> Leave the dirty - free backpack look after 12months.


Thats what I've been doing the past 12 or so months ;D
But got some white spirit and a scouring pad on them today and took 5 mins to remove all the crud 8)


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Rev said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Always been the same on Audis since 2006 and the MK2 launch.
> ...


How do they look now? 
I was only suggesting a simple inexpensive way it is not easy making suggestions amongst the experts here, my privates are already sore from previous 'kia's kicking.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

daddow said:


> Rev said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


They look good, thanks for the advice 
Theres a small amount of corrosion but nothing too bad.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

My exhaust tips after some Autosol and then AG Gloss protection. 
Have to say they look pretty good especially as they are 6 months old now.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes! Exactly the same thing on mine. I'll get a picture when I can.

Thought it was me cleaning them poorly, which is strange because I'm very careful with how I clean the car. Too much time spent on Detailing World...

I'm interested in us all getting together and making a claim to Audi UK. Happy to co-ordinate.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

MarcF-TT said:


> Yes! Exactly the same thing on mine. I'll get a picture when I can.
> 
> Thought it was me cleaning them poorly, which is strange because I'm very careful with how I clean the car. Too much time spent on Detailing World...
> 
> I'm interested in us all getting together and making a claim to Audi UK. Happy to co-ordinate.


I am going to check this today.. car is going in for some warranty things soon anyway.
Although it is only 5 weeks old.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

I use Autoglym metal polish followed by a coating of collinite 915 - Helps protect them


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> I use Autoglym metal polish followed by a coating of collinite 915 - Helps protect them


Well, you can't argue with those results.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

And there was me above praising how good cleaning helps them..
A year in and corrosion can be seen... Really bad pitting and cracking has taken over the chrome :lol: 
Poor quality compared to my Mk1 tips..
Audi WILL be replacing them.... won't be accepting anything less so.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

id wager they will simply state "After six months or 6,000 miles, warranty submissions will not be accepted unless a positive manufacturing defect can be identified as the cause."


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Well, despite cleaning mine once a week with metal polish and then coating with wax polish, at 38,000 miles (22 months from new) mine have finally started to pit. Same thing happened on my S3, but at 34k. So, clean them all you want, it'll happen anyway. I got the Dealer to replace them under warranty on the S3, so am currently 'in negotiation' to have them replaced on the TTS. Service is due in May, so I expect the exhaust tips to replaced then. Any crap off Audi will result in a good rant at the Service Manager in front of desk gimps - which usually does the trick and if that doesn't work, I'll just order my next car from another Dealer (which definitely seems to work, as that's how I got them to do it before). They simply shouldn't pit like that after such a short space of time/mileage, especially given how often I clean them. I've had ABT and Miltek exhausts go 60k without so much as a blemish... seems Audi can't even make them last to 40k...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Quality must have suffered as there's no corrosion on my 17 year old MK1 tips. Well pampered of course.
Hoggy.


----------



## Eddie_H (May 25, 2015)

I've recently found this issue aswell, I've cleaned mine with autosol and a microfibre and a drill! I have also sealed it with Carbon Collective's Platinum wheels as I'm told it is suitable for the tips, only time will tell.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Similar debate on Golf R forum. I wipe tailpipes with WD40 once a week, keeps em shiny, prevents carbon sticking and is very easy to do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RS_Will (Jul 17, 2014)

Eddie_H said:


> I've recently found this issue aswell, I've cleaned mine with autosol and a microfibre and a drill! I have also sealed it with Carbon Collective's Platinum wheels as I'm told it is suitable for the tips, only time will tell.


I can vouch for CC Platinum Wheels. I coated the big Milltek tips on my Scirocco R after giving them a deep clean and they came up perfect every wash. Looked like new with immense shine. Will be doing the same to my TTS although I have noticed imperfections in the chrome, where they have had the carbon build up left.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

How much would it cost to replace them?


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Give dealer a buzz, I know the chrome tips for MK7 Golf R are £100 each.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

handyman said:


> How much would it cost to replace them?


About £130 for all 4. Replaced them on my previous S3 as they were too far gone when I bought the car. They come as a pack of two, either left or right.

On a side note does everyone remove the tail pipes to clean them?


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

The black exhaust tips of my RS have started to corrode on the bottom lip on both sides.
Might just have to drop in to the stealers to see if they will replace them under warranty.
Seem to remember Powerplay had the same issue with his RS and they were replaced under warranty but I could be wrong.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

thegingerone said:


> handyman said:
> 
> 
> > How much would it cost to replace them?
> ...


I leave mine on.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

handyman said:


> How much would it cost to replace them?


I got all 4 of mine replaced when i picked up my 2 month old TTS last year, The chrome got stained when they were detailing the car and I pointed it out. The cost £44 each.

I clean mine regularly every week but have spotted some staining, I use Silvo which usually take off this staining...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You can clean them all you like, you'll delay the process, but eventually they'll corrode as mine did. I think maybe the recent bad weather and salted roads had a part in it, but really it shouldn't happen if Audi made them properly. They most likely get away with it as most people never clean their exhaust tips - based on all the charred offerings I see sticking out of mk3 TT's on the road (and on forecourts)... I use Autosol and then wax them, once a week for two years, come rain or shine. Like I said, it happened on my S3, where all four started pitting. Replaced under warranty after a bit of argy bargy. I'm going both barrels at the Dealer to have them replaced when it is serviced next month [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Audi replaced my 4 tips yesterday with new ones.

When i look up close I can see that these might just last the year (again) as the build quality is just not there.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

jhoneyman said:


> Audi replaced my 4 tips yesterday with new ones.
> 
> When i look up close I can see that these might just last the year (again) as the build quality is just not there.


I took a close look at your photo and am unsure why you are concluding that the build quality is just not there. Would you elaborate?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BauhauTTS said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > Audi replaced my 4 tips yesterday with new ones.
> ...


It's the quality of the chrome plate = crap

If the car is a leaser why bother.

If the car is a keeper then get them re-chromed at an independent platers,plenty around the country,will work out cheaper than buying a ( crap ) pair again and will last years....simples.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

VW swapped my 2yr old pipes on my G7R no problem. I'd give dealer ear ache about customer loyalty and retention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Similar debate on Golf R forum. I wipe tailpipes with WD40 once a week, keeps em shiny, prevents carbon sticking and is very easy to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I picked up that tip from the golf R forum too. Seems to work (wipe over after thorough cleaning with metal polish). Do them about once/month. After one year, not a spot, and I cant beleve that the tips that VW fit to the R are any better quality than those that Audi fit to the TTS.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Similar debate on Golf R forum. I wipe tailpipes with WD40 once a week, keeps em shiny, prevents carbon sticking and is very easy to do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I picked up that tip from the golf R forum too. Seems to work (wipe over after thorough cleaning with metal polish). Do them about once/month. After one year, not a spot, and I cant beleve that the tips that VW fit to the R are any better quality than those that Audi fit to the TTS.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

Have the same issue with mine. Glasgow Audi refused to sort them when I contacted them about it in September 2017.

Anyone had any luck at getting them fixed under warranty? I'll be asking them to sort the corroded hubs too under warranty (again).


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

MarcF-TT said:


> Have the same issue with mine. Glasgow Audi refused to sort them when I contacted them about it in September 2017.
> 
> Anyone had any luck at getting them fixed under warranty? I'll be asking them to sort the corroded hubs too under warranty (again).


read above ^^ I had mines done under warranty in Edinburgh , whom are in the same group as Glasgow !


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Can't say I've ever been impressed by Glasgow Audi. They recently fitted the wrong size of tyre which necessitated in a recovery and a courtesy car, great way to spend a Friday night!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

scott65742 said:


> Can't say I've ever been impressed by Glasgow Audi.


This !


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You can clean/polish them all you want, sooner or later the pitting starts. Two of mine are pretty dire now, despite autosol every week, then a top coat of wax. It did a good job, but now at 41k miles and two years, they've gone west (started to pit at around 36k miles) - just as they did on my S3 and our Golf R will now doubt have the same issue as it puts on the miles. Dealer will replace my TTS tips under warranty at next service, due in 2k miles


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mark Pred said:


> You can clean/polish them all you want, sooner or later the pitting starts. Two of mine are pretty dire now, despite autosol every week, then a top coat of wax. It did a good job, but now at 41k miles and two years, they've gone west (started to pit at around 36k miles) - just as they did on my S3 and our Golf R will now doubt have the same issue as it puts on the miles. Dealer will replace my TTS tips under warranty at next service, due in 2k miles


Autosol is abrasive. You want something that isn't abrasive.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Rev said:


> I've accepted that mine are now matt black in colour :lol:


Same here. I don't even clean them anymore, they get dirty so fast. Plus I have the Black Optics package so I guess it just matches everything now? :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You'd think someone would manufacture aftermarket replacement tips? I've seen them for the mk2, that's in polished and black finishes. As to autosol being abrasive :lol: I've been cleaning the stainless straps my collection of Omega and Tag watches with it for donkeys - zero issues there :roll:


----------

